# Kiwi Farms' User Count is on the Decline



## Trying Too Hard (Sep 16, 2022)

I'm mostly a visitor to Kiwi Farms. I don't often make posts or contribute to any other part of the site. This is because I don't believe I have anything worthwhile to contribute.

I think that I shared this sentiment with most other new users when I first made an account. In fact, I never really progressed beyond the point of needing to "lurk moar" because I believe that keeping a high standard of post quality is much more important to Kiwi Farms than most other forums since this site is constantly fighting an uphill battle against its outside reputation. I personally don't think that I can help repair Kiwi Farms' reputation because I don't possess enough insight into any particular thread to contribute anything relevant or necessary (read: I'm not mentally ill enough to stalk minor internet celebrities unlike the rest of you helpful fuckers.)

As an observer, I can say that this sentiment has all but disappeared from the collective new-user conscience this year, and in the past few months most especially. A sizeable portion of 2022 users join the site expecting to find a dumping ground of useless shitposts where the goal is to out-do the previous post in terms of edginess to rack up more internet points because that is the reputation that has been attributed to the site.

I won't claim to know what the site was like before I started lurking around late 2019, but I'm aware that it was much smaller than it is now. The only people who knew about Kiwi Farms were those who were interested in lolcow gossip, along with those that may have heard its name mentioned in the New Zealand Times. In the current year, everyone and their grandmother knows what Kiwi Farms is, and they know it as a place of vitriol and hatred and racism and all manner of pestilence that only the worst-of-the-worst would ever dare tread. A humorous mischaracterisation, sure, but those who believe the website to be so will treat it as such.

Since the previous URLs were nuked, and after the brief stint of exclusivity on Tor, I've noticed that there seem to be fewer users with a join date from this year, and to the surprise of absolutely no one this seems to have coincided with more effort being put into what is posted. I'd like to think that this is because only the True & Honest fans of Kiwi Farms have bothered to keep up to date on where to find the site and those just wanting to find a place to shit on the current-thing have moved on due to the inconvenience of switching URLs along with having their favourite cow's thread closed (locking the K*ffals-associated threads was the best decision Null made after the recent social media circus, even if locking Lucas' thread gave him exactly what he wanted.)

The site's much more enjoyable to use now as a lurker, despite the intermittent downtime and having to play whack-a-mole with whichever URL to use. Hell, if I had it my way I'd have the site stay exclusively on Tor forever to make it as inaccessible to new users as possible. I'd rather have slow loading speeds if it means whatever's being loaded is actually worth reading.


----------



## LillWeeb (Sep 16, 2022)

I can see that being a good thing, I was a long time lurker who joined right before, the Chris incest saga happen. With that whole incident I was worried about lolcow culture, (and the farms) and the farms going mainstream. But as 2022 happen with the great troon war and a lot of lolcow coverage channels getting nuked on youtube i dont think that will happen.


----------



## kiwi farms killed my dog (Sep 16, 2022)

i agree with the sentiment of the post but i'm going to rate it autistic anyway


----------



## MrTroll (Sep 16, 2022)

I don't like to share my toys so I hope that literally everyone else leaves the Farms and I can have the whole site all to myself.


----------



## Dandelion Eyes (Sep 16, 2022)

Don't worry, Keffals made some free advertisement for the Farms, once the registration opens, new users will flood in.


----------



## implicator (Sep 16, 2022)

I lurk for the same reasons. I will be sad if the community drops off too hard. Null brought up 8chan as a good example where cancel culture induced downtime absolutely gutted the site. No one except the Qanon crowd posts there anymore, which sucks as it had one of the best hentai game boards I've seen.


----------



## AspieNextDoor (Sep 16, 2022)

Good - less 2022 newfags means less glowposting and weening. Just go to Keffals' thread, 90% of posts past page 2000 are "YWNBAW NECK YOURSELF TRANNY PEDO )))) how will you recover from that tranny?


----------



## Billy Butcher (Sep 16, 2022)

AspieNextDoor said:


> Good - less 2022 newfags means less glowposting and weening.


Both accounts that made the fedposts were 2-3 years old and became active again all of a sudden. These kind of posts also wouldn't be approved under moderation queue either.


----------



## Moonglade Feral Druid (Sep 16, 2022)

Billy Butcher said:


> Both accounts that made the fedposts were 2-3 years old and became active again all of a sudden. These kind of posts also wouldn't be approved under moderation queue either.


It's more a problem of compromised or weak passwords in those cases. Which lends credence to the issue based on the ongoing bruteforce password attacks going on


----------



## Agarathium1066 (Sep 16, 2022)

It's a double-edged sword but I feel for the most part its a positive for quality. There is far, far less garbage to sift through in more active sub-sections but I've also seen a good # of older posters not yet make a return. They were people I found quite enjoyable to talk to and riff with as things were posted.

With luck they'll return but that's just something that needs time to determine.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Sep 16, 2022)

Dandelion Eyes said:


> Don't worry, Keffals made some free advertisement for the Farms, once the registration opens, new users will flood in.


Can't wait for all the threats of actual violence outside of Minecraft they are going to make.


----------



## Dandelion Eyes (Sep 16, 2022)

Juan But Not Forgotten said:


> Can't wait for all the threats of actual violence outside of Minecraft they are going to make.


Maybe it's time to stop tollerating threats of violence?


----------



## Autistsforuganda2 (Sep 16, 2022)

I mean, maybe it is true since i don't really look at it that much. But do we really want such a large amount of people here?

i rather like it when it is more comfy and small, compared to large forums where every second poster is an autist.


----------



## Null (Sep 16, 2022)

I regret to inform you that if I right this ship we will officially jump the shark and our numbers will increase dramatically.


----------



## Haramburger (Sep 16, 2022)

Agarathium1066 said:


> It's a double-edged sword but I feel for the most part its a positive for quality. There is far, far less garbage to sift through in more active sub-sections but I've also seen a good # of older posters not yet make a return. They were people I found quite enjoyable to talk to and riff with as things were posted.
> 
> With luck they'll return but that's just something that needs time to determine.


The old posters that leave wouldn't want you to suck their dick or lionize them, if anything they'd want you to fill the spot they left behind. And who cares anyways, they're all 30- and 40-something degenerate shitposters on a forum, not Justice League founders.

In response to the OP, if you haven't participated in community acitivities, been invited to back channels or received DMs from people who want to get to know you, you're a dang dirty tourist and doing something wrong. Go post in the Sardines thread and mingle a little, geez.


----------



## Aria (Sep 16, 2022)

Dandelion Eyes said:


> Don't worry, Keffals made some free advertisement for the Farms, once the registration opens, new users will flood in.


Ah yes can't wait for the fedposters and the retards to flow in such a good idea.


----------



## Uberpenguin (Sep 16, 2022)

Idk, I don't see where the annoyance comes in. People are doing whatever they're doing, it's fine. If they're acting stupid then tell them they're being stupid.

At this point the only thing that's annoyed me with newer users is an obsession with trendiness, where their attention is dictated more by internet relevance than anything, but that's not even a valid complaint to just put on 2022s a number of older users seem to have gone off the rails with recent happenings and the parties involved (including guys like Destiny and related).

Imo that's not even a huge deal either, it's just that people need to exert a little motherfucking self-control, that's all. I know that's a big ask on the internet.



Haramburger said:


> The old posters that leave wouldn't want you to suck their dick or lionize them, if anything they'd want you to fill the spot they left behind. And who cares anyways, they're all 30- and 40-something degenerate shitposters on a forum, not Justice League founders.
> 
> In response to the OP, if you haven't participated in community acitivities, been invited to back channels or received DMs from people who want to get to know you, you're a dang dirty tourist and doing something wrong. Go post in the Sardines thread and mingle a little, geez.


DM chains and w/e feel so weird and intimate and circle-jerky, it feels like it defeats the purpose of an internet forum. The bourgeoisie shouldn't hoard their posts away from the internet proletariat.

Although in my case I think most of my DMs have been from Tommy Tooter raging at me, idk if that counts. I never read most of them though.



Null said:


> I regret to inform you that if I right this ship we will officially jump the shark and our numbers will increase dramatically.


Sir there's no reason to scare us like that.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Sep 16, 2022)

> A sizeable portion of 2022 users join the site expecting to find a dumping ground of useless shitposts where the goal is to out-do the previous post in terms of edginess to rack up more internet points because that is the reputation that has been attributed to the site.





> In the current year, everyone and their grandmother knows what Kiwi Farms is, and they know it as a place of vitriol and hatred and racism and all manner of pestilence that only the worst-of-the-worst would ever dare tread. A humorous mischaracterisation, sure, but those who believe the website to be so will treat it as such.


When all else fails, I like to think this web comic pretty much replicated real life:


----------



## Agarathium1066 (Sep 16, 2022)

Haramburger said:


> The old posters that leave wouldn't want you to suck their dick or lionize them, if anything they'd want you to fill the spot they left behind. And who cares anyways, they're all 30- and 40-something degenerate shitposters on a forum, not Justice League founders.


I don't mention them because I feel they're the foundation or the best or some such. I mention them because they were usually people I'd have interesting conversations with, enjoyed hearing their opinions on things, or just found them to be a positive contributor. It's not an incalculable loss that I'll mourn for the rest of my days so much as a mild bummer.


----------



## Haramburger (Sep 16, 2022)

A small amount of them never leave and just use newer account names and join dates, so not every pink name is a total write-off



Uberpenguin said:


> DM chains and w/e feel so weird and intimate and circle-jerky, it feels like it defeats the purpose of an internet forum. The bourgeoisie shouldn't hoard their posts away from the internet proletariat.


That's a worst-case scenario, most people should pop into Movie Night like once a month if they want to feel included. It's not hard. Well, TamperMonkey's about as hard as TOR I guess.


----------



## AgendaPoster (Sep 16, 2022)

No, the site is not more enjoyable to use now compared to the height of the keffals drama.
I don't think the point of the site should be a smol community of dedicated stalkers autists, I think the site should be an immune system to social deviancy and decay, a swarm of leucocytes able to destroy infections.
KF is the only community suited for this purpose, as it is not a haven for loli degenerates and other anime decadence that other places falsely associated with KF are. That is GOOD. It is also a community that is able to go after cringe on the right, instead of being submissive to some fat sperg like Peinovich or Eric Striker, which is a net GOOD, as that makes KF a faceless reactionary (for 2022) force to be afraid of.
For that destiny to be achieved, numbers are necessary, and dealing with the troon menace threatening us is of paramount importance. They simply cannot be allowed to win, as a group, and their ideas are also a target.
Bonus point - KF has a large community of actual (gender critical) women, which is a great start towards rebuilding the destroyed relation between the sexes. The other right-leaning spaces are full of disgusting incels and broken men. 
KF is in a VERY unique place, and that needs to be recognized, built upon, and protected.


----------



## 9Style (Sep 16, 2022)

Dandelion Eyes said:


> Maybe it's time to stop tollerating threats of violence?



If it was ever really about threats of violence, most of the far left accounts on Twitter would be gone.  It was just the PR spin.


----------



## Kirby (Sep 16, 2022)

i remember seeing a 2022 poster in the wings of redemption thread refer to this place as a trolling forum and ranting that he wasnt allowed to "troll in a trolling forum." that post got a bunch of agrees 

it was that exact moment that i knew this place was fucked


----------



## Dyn (Sep 16, 2022)

Moonglade Feral Druid said:


> It's more a problem of compromised or weak passwords in those cases. Which lends credence to the issue based on the ongoing bruteforce password attacks going on


I disagree with that theory. I know that there's ongoing login-attempt spam and I've seen the speculation that these accounts were compromised by the trannies, but I don't believe it. If the login attempts are actually a bruteforce attack instead of just regular DoS spam, I think it's been unsuccessful or any stolen accounts haven't shown their hand yet.

The first person to send a retarded threat came back around the time of the keffals drama starting, made a string of mad, low quality posts in the keffals thread for a week or so, then posted his idiot bomb threat. I believe that this threat was intended as a joke, since the IRA bombing poutine shops over internet drama is ridiculous enough to be funny, but the joke fell flat. He received immediate negative reactions and deleted it fourteen minutes later for the reason 'retarded'. I think this was a genuine user who signed up years ago, did not adequately lurk, had his interest rekindled by the Keffals drama, came back, and made a massive failure of judgement.

The second person to send a retarded threat joined immediately after the ChristChurch massacre, posted that it was great and how he hopes it happens again, then left. He came back shortly after the first IRA poutine bombing threat was posted to make a second IRA poutine bombing threat. I believe that this is the account of some mad autistic faggot who got banned prior to 2019 who is just trying to make trouble for Josh whenever the media takes an interest in us.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Sep 16, 2022)

AgendaPoster said:


> No, the site is not more enjoyable to use now compared to the height of the keffals drama.
> I don't think the point of the site should be a smol community of dedicated stalkers autists, I think the site should be an immune system to social deviancy and decay, a swarm of leucocytes able to destroy infections.
> KF is the only community suited for this purpose, as it is not a haven for loli degenerates and other anime decadence that other places falsely associated with KF are. That is GOOD. It is also a community that is able to go after cringe on the right, instead of being submissive to some fat sperg like Peinovich or Eric Striker, which is a net GOOD, as that makes KF a faceless reactionary (for 2022) force to be afraid of.
> For that destiny to be achieved, numbers are necessary, and dealing with the troon menace threatening us is of paramount importance. They simply cannot be allowed to win, as a group, and their ideas are also a target.
> ...


So we're saving the West now? Somebody call Sarg'n!


----------



## Agarathium1066 (Sep 16, 2022)

AgendaPoster said:


> No, the site is not more enjoyable to use now compared to the height of the keffals drama.
> I don't think the point of the site should be a smol community of dedicated stalkers autists, I think the site should be an immune system to social deviancy and decay, a swarm of leucocytes able to destroy infections.
> KF is the only community suited for this purpose, as it is not a haven for loli degenerates and other anime decadence that other places falsely associated with KF are. That is GOOD. It is also a community that is able to go after cringe on the right, instead of being submissive to some fat sperg like Peinovich or Eric Striker, which is a net GOOD, as that makes KF a faceless reactionary (for 2022) force to be afraid of.
> For that destiny to be achieved, numbers are necessary, and dealing with the troon menace threatening us is of paramount importance. They simply cannot be allowed to win, as a group, and their ideas are also a target.
> ...


Username and post combo is quite accurate. KF should not be anything like this, it was not made to gatekeep reality or the internet. The site has information on cringy retards and was made for that exact reason. A good number of asshairs want it off the internet because they want to control that information or are useful idiots for people wanting to completely kneecap free transfer of information.

The information being available does that sort of 'work' by itself and if the site turns into some sort've weird 'resistance' to current year retardation it will be to the user's detriment.


----------



## AgendaPoster (Sep 16, 2022)

9Style said:


> If it was ever really about threats of violence, most of the far left accounts on Twitter would be gone.  It was just the PR spin.
> 
> View attachment 3695506


This is one of the most peaceful and fun inclined social media sites I've been logged on.
Our issues come from our mocking  and documenting of mentally ill deviants. Satire and data collection are very powerful tools, and hence they cannot allow them to us.


Agarathium1066 said:


> Username and post combo is quite accurate. KF should not be anything like this, it was not made to gatekeep reality or the internet. The site has information on cringy retards and was made for that exact reason. A good number of asshairs want it off the internet because they want to control that information or are useful idiots for people wanting to completely kneecap free transfer of information.
> 
> The information being available does that sort of 'work' by itself and if the site turns into some sort've weird 'resistance' to current year retardation it will be to the user's detriment.


Irrelevant how you perceive it. Social reality is created by the people who have power, and we're on the receiving end. If they say we are terrorists, the media will replicate it until 90% of the normies believe it.
Our "fun" here has real life results and skews social perceptions of all sorts of social deviants. It's not harmless shitposting. What we do has clear effects, less spergy journos like Singal use KF to research their "targets" and so on.
You guys need to get it in your head. Want it or not, your fun makes you a participating side to a social conflict.
And no, it is not an online conflict. If you worked in a hospital (or NGO, HR department etc.) you would know how incredibly real the "online drama" is to the real world. You can no longer isolate the two. 
All of KF's troubles are in the REAL world, corporations, governments, media etc.
Josh lives in fucking exile in Serbia like he's a serial killer or something. That's as real as it gets for a "humble shitposter'". 
Please accept reality, while continuing to have fun. But accepting reality is a necessary step.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Sep 16, 2022)

AgendaPoster said:


> No, the site is not more enjoyable to use now compared to the height of the keffals drama.
> I don't think the point of the site should be a smol community of dedicated stalkers autists, I think the site should be an immune system to social deviancy and decay, a swarm of leucocytes able to destroy infections.
> KF is the only community suited for this purpose, as it is not a haven for loli degenerates and other anime decadence that other places falsely associated with KF are. That is GOOD. It is also a community that is able to go after cringe on the right, instead of being submissive to some fat sperg like Peinovich or Eric Striker, which is a net GOOD, as that makes KF a faceless reactionary (for 2022) force to be afraid of.
> For that destiny to be achieved, numbers are necessary, and dealing with the troon menace threatening us is of paramount importance. They simply cannot be allowed to win, as a group, and their ideas are also a target.
> ...


Lol calm down. This is a retard stalking website, not the fucking Spanish Inquisition.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Sep 16, 2022)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> So we're saving the West now? Somebody call Sarg'n!


As cringe as it is, the establishment and their foot soldiers like Keffals hate that places like this still exist that they can't control. The fact that its still here is a blow to the effort to undermine western liberty. But lets be real. "We" aren't doing shit. "We" all know "who" is actually sticking their neck out.


----------



## rodentia (Sep 16, 2022)

i dont personally feel the numbers dropping, even on just .st we are sitting at 1.5k active on average, and for the few hours we were back up on .net we hit 4000. If anything this drama has made us more popular, once we are solidly back online theres going to be an influx of newfags.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Sep 16, 2022)

mindlessobserver said:


> As cringe as it is, the establishment and their foot soldiers like Keffals hate that places like this still exist that they can't control.


It's not the venue they hate - it's the heterodoxy.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Sep 16, 2022)

I haven't noticed much of a change.


----------



## clitwaves420 (Sep 16, 2022)

I think some people are waiting to come back until the site settles stably and permanently somewhere.


----------



## Crunk Sneedler (Sep 16, 2022)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> It's not the venue they hate - it's the heterodoxy.



For those who don't know a lot of $5 words this means doxing MtF "lesbians"


----------



## Baraadmirer (Sep 16, 2022)

I'm fine with a smaller active userbase if it means I see fewer low-effort posts like spamming YWNBAW or nigger just because people can.


----------



## Dr. Geronimo (Sep 16, 2022)

I guess the drop has the opposite effect on me, but that's mainly because I browse Off Topic more than anywhere else. Definitely not as much engagement there.


----------



## Old English Roast Beef (Sep 16, 2022)

Haramburger said:


> A small amount of them never leave and just use newer account names and join dates, so not every pink name is a total write-off
> 
> 
> That's a worst-case scenario, most people should pop into Movie Night like once a month if they want to feel included. It's not hard. Well, TamperMonkey's about as hard as TOR I guess.


Movie Night works like shit unless you're logged in with a Google account, and I ain't making one just for that. I get second-hand embarrassment from seeing stuff hosted on Google Drive, really.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Sep 16, 2022)

Null said:


> I regret to inform you that if I right this ship we will officially jump the shark and our numbers will increase dramatically.


Oh great, even more fedposters.


----------



## Bloatlord (Sep 16, 2022)

If you can't have *any* fun on the site then what's the point


----------



## F13 Key (Sep 17, 2022)

Dyn said:


> I disagree with that theory. I know that there's ongoing login-attempt spam and I've seen the speculation that these accounts were compromised by the trannies, but I don't believe it. If the login attempts are actually a bruteforce attack instead of just regular DoS spam, I think it's been unsuccessful or any stolen accounts haven't shown their hand yet.


My own pet theory about these is a few of the troons or other cows/cow supporters made accounts here, either to be able to view things that aren't visible to non-members (not knowing almost nothing is hidden), or as a hedge in case the site went members-only for some reason. Maybe just to shitpost. When the campaign started, people involved asked around if anyone had such an account in whatever troon discords, for the purpose of running gay ops by glowposting with them in order to use it as ammo against the site.

Your own theory is pretty sound though. Or both are true and there'll be more at some point.

There's probably not much that can be done about this, but at this point the site's rep and ability to get DDoS mitigation is at a level where it's unlikely such ops can do a lot more harm to it.


----------



## S.C.U.D. (Sep 17, 2022)

There's a delicate balance of encouraging site growth and gatekeeping that most communities can never strike. Gatekeeping is absolutely necessary. No gatekeeping gets you Reddit. But if you gatekeep too hard, well there's a million dead forums and imageboards out there as testament to how that can go. I don't have a solution, if anyone does it's Null. Temporarily closing registrations when shit hits the fan seems to work okay, although it's more reactive than proactive.

Outside of the relevant threads, the 2022 retard influx wasn't that noticeable - most of the threads I follow didn't change at all. Would those summer 2022 tourists have spread to the rest of the site? Will they? Maybe a few, but I feel moderation on this site both by the actual mods and by users self-policing (not to be confused with backseat moderating) is good enough to make most of those retards fall in line and/or get that ass banned.

As long as the community that is there is dedicated, I don't mind the retards fucking off. So what if it lowers our numbers a bit? Quality over quantity. If you want to know what quantity gets you, take a look at you-know-who's thread.

Overall I'm optimistic - I always am. Being a pessimist is a real drag. Helps I don't have much skin in this game, although it'd be a real shame if the site I use to call Patrick S. Tomlinson fat were to go away.


----------



## DrNow (Sep 17, 2022)

The alternative is becoming a completly unworkable shithole like 4chan. Given the choice trannies would have absolutely gone with infiltration over DDOSing, there's scope for recovery from their script kiddy seething, 4chan on the other hand is done. Less activity but higher quality content is better than more activity and shit content. If they took the nuclear bomb approach with us, it was open borders for 4chan. I think the latter is far more devastating.


----------



## robobobo (Sep 29, 2022)

Blaming the newfags is always tempting, and in this instance there are assuredly infiltrators aplenty just waiting for the opportunity to log on and post KILL KEFFALS FOR REAL KIWIFARMS SEIG HEIL! to screenshot and email to the news.  But now the damage they can easily do has already been done.  As long as the core zeitgeist of the forums is to mock people who come in and post dumb shit, I don't think there's a danger of becoming Reddit or 4chan.


----------



## Back me up! (Sep 30, 2022)

I am holding out hope that Kiwifarms will not follow the pattern of SomethingAwful just cause we still have the ability to say "fuck off retard" to any one acting up. 

That and Null is becoming the the one man dev shop expert on keeping a site going through DDOS/webserver config, etc instead of drowning in pills and booze.


----------



## JosephStalin (Oct 1, 2022)

clitwaves420 said:


> I think some people are waiting to come back until the site settles stably and permanently somewhere.


Got back on as soon as I could.  Believe many others were in the same fix I was in.


----------



## Illuminati Order Official (Oct 1, 2022)

AgendaPoster said:


> You guys need to get it in your head. Want it or not, your fun makes you a participating side to a social conflict.






I just want to have fun on the Internet.


----------



## AgendaPoster (Oct 1, 2022)

Illuminati Order Official said:


> I just want to have fun on the Internet.


But we are having fun.
There were like 3-4K users online. 
The troon threads are open.
The troon machinations were crushed by a single man in just a week or two.
The site is nearly at 100% functionality, minus the irrelevant chat and maybe 1-2 hiccups/day as the troondroids are DDoSing like mad.
We are having fun, and winning, as we should, because we are in the right.


----------



## veeeeeeeee (Oct 1, 2022)

Turns out that the website being 404'd for the better half of a month _and _a mass password reset results in a dip in activity. Better invest in Kiwicoin™ now before the value goes back up.


----------



## Illuminati Order Official (Oct 1, 2022)

AgendaPoster said:


> We are having fun, and winning, as we should, because we are in the right.


I meant I have more fun watching Keffie and Destiny fighting or our adversaries turning on each other than I had when Keffie was trying to take us down. The site wasn't working properly and it provoked some people to at least consider pozing negholes - neither of those is fun.


----------



## AgendaPoster (Oct 1, 2022)

Illuminati Order Official said:


> I meant I have more fun watching Keffie and Destiny fighting or our adversaries turning on each other than I had when Keffie was trying to take us down. The site wasn't working properly and it provoked some people to at least consider pozing negholes - neither of those is fun.


There is no avoiding conflict on the path of "fun", because our fun is insanely corrosive towards shitlib sacred cows and recent social norms. It's deconstruction, from the right, even if you consider it political sperging. 
So winning is necessary to have conflict resolution.
Cheers and to as many wins as possible!


----------



## Illuminati Order Official (Oct 1, 2022)

AgendaPoster said:


> Cheers and to as many wins as possible!


I can drink to this!


----------

